# Dave's distraction



## deverett (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, after a couple of setbacks with the Robinson, I decided to have a break and go for something very simple and use up some of my surplus aluminium until I could get my head round the main project once again.

What could be simpler than McCabe's Jingle Bell motor? That was my 'inspiration'.















The angles match the swing of the cylinder and I buried the crank disk instead of cutting half the stand thickness away. To get equal radii on the curves, I used a modification to the usual filing button technique.










The crankshaft bearing has been extended from the norm and projects about 3/8" into the flywheel, hence the cone to accommodate the extension of the bearing and shaft. In deference to the Bling Brigade, I gave the edges a little bit of a polish but left the large flat surfaces with a 000 wire wool finish, but this does not show up in the pictures.

This is the first oscillating engine I have made and I am very pleased with the way it performs.

Hopefully after this little distraction, I can get back to the Robinson with a bit more enthusiasm and fewer mistakes.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great Dave!!! ;D

I love it when people take an ordinary engine and put their own twist
into the design.
Very unique looking!!!

How's about a video then???

Andrew


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks great Dave. I must have missed this one when you first posted it. I'm with Andrew...a video would be perfect 

Bill


----------



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice looking engine, Dave. Are we going to see a video?

Chuck


----------



## deverett (Mar 11, 2012)

By popular demand, herewith Steamdave proudly presents:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dygbnLHB0ho[/ame]

Sorry about the delay, but it took a bit of working out how to record video on the camera and then upload it to Youtube.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice indeed Dave.

I really like these simple engines, especially for beginners.

You have made a little upside down wobbler look decidedly complicated whereas it isn't.


Superb


John


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's one very attractive little engine you have produced there Dave, I like it ALOT! That inlayed crank disc is a real nice design feature. Sure cleans up the overall appearance as do the other artistic embellishments. Well done, BRAVO!! :bow:

BC1
Jim


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the video Dave....it runs as good as it looks...very nice job!!!

Bill


----------



## miner49r (Mar 23, 2012)

Dave,
Nice lines. Clean and elegant.
Alan


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks great just standing there as a display!!
Even better when under power!!!

Looks and sounds awesome! 

I like the nice slow runners.

Now get back to the Robinson!!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## Ken I (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a lovely little engine and it runs incredibly slowly for a wobbler.

Nice personal touches as well - love it.

Ken


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice 'distraction' Dave.
Very sleek.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 24, 2012)

Dave,

Very Nice. I echo what has been said about the clean design. Very nice polish. I gotta use the buried crank sometime.

--ShopShoe


----------



## mh121 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice Dave, sounds as lovely as it looks, thanks for sharing.

MartinH


----------



## seagar (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice engine Dave,you should get distracted more often.

Ian (seagar)


----------



## deverett (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I will get back to the Robinson soon, but I'm finishing up yet another part done engine in the meantime. Procrastination is a wonderful attribute, but it does need to be tamed sometimes!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

